# Reef Tank Progression



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought this was neat, wish I would have taken photos of the progress of my plant growing areas now. They go from the start of the tank to tonight.










































________
Honda VT250F history


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 8, 2006)

And a couple of my newest corals:

Montipora danae





Acropora chesterfieldensis (color of a highlighter marker in person, hard to capture with the camera)





Jon
________
Extreme vaporizer


----------



## Heather (Oct 8, 2006)

I like it better now than on May 31.  I really like the rearrangement of the really large one that is now on the far right.

People are always telling me to remove the datestamp from my photos, but it's there for a reason! So I can track the changes. Geesh.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 8, 2006)

Heather said:


> People are always telling me to remove the datestamp from my photos, but it's there for a reason! So I can track the changes. Geesh.


 
I thought it was because you couldn't figure out how to shut it off.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 8, 2006)

Jon, I can see how your tastes have changed from the beginning until now. I can tell when you got into the little mushroom type corals, because certain larger corals are not in the photos anymore.

Are your fish and shrimp hiding in the last photo, or were they banished?


----------



## Marco (Oct 8, 2006)

nice tank Jon love the additions. What happen to the green fan thingy on the back right? wheres the nudi is it dead yet? Whats the white grid thing on the left?


----------



## Heather (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, and I really like the Acropora chesterfieldensis. Neato!


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been saving these for background on puter so I can enjoy them everyday without the hassel of changing the water etc. :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Oct 8, 2006)

I can only imagine how spectacular it must be in person.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 8, 2006)

Mainly the corals that are no longer there weren't very nice to my other corals or were susceptible to warfare from corals I liked more and didn't want to watch them slowly get stung to death so they got traded for other stuff I collect. The clam really belonged in a much bigger and brighter tank and was sucking calcium out of the tank faster than I could supply it and stirring up the sand and jumping onto other corals. He was the hardest thing I had to give up, but I still visit him every week and WOW does he look good at the coral greenhouse he now resides in (approx. 1000gal tank with full afternoon sun).

Funny thing about the datestamp...first pic was taken with the old camera, and I can't figure out how to turn it ON on the new camera(I like knowing when the pics were taken too).

The last pic was taken last night around 3 in the morning. The lights had been off for a few hours and I turned them back on for the pic. The fish and shrimps are still there and healthy as ever, but a little mad at me for waking them up and stayed hidden in the rockwork.

The white thing on the side is a temporary prop tray made out of eggcrate. I've been trading a lot of frags lately and needed more room for them to grow out so I made a simple hang on tray. Here it is from the top with some frags going out Tuesday:





I apologize for the quality of the last two pics. Ever since I upgraded to a metal halide the tank GLOWS incredibly in person, but it completely screws up the metering on the camera. I also recently added a protein skimmer, which is basically a big cylinder of water with an incredible amount of tiny bubbles bubbling through it from the bottom to the top. When they reach the top they create a nasty brown foam that overflows into a collection cup. The bubbles pick up all the dissolved organic matter which pollute your water, and the skimmer is one of the most effective means of filtration available to a saltwater tank. Here's a crappy pic of it in action:





And while I'm at it, another pic of the chesterfieldensis from the top. It came out blurry, but is closer to the neon color it is in person. It looks like a glowstick under a black light!





Jon
________
FERRARI F50 GT SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Heather (Oct 8, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Funny thing about the datestamp...first pic was taken with the old camera, and I can't figure out how to turn it ON on the new camera(I like knowing when the pics were taken too).



We are so misunderstood....



Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I've been trading a lot of frags lately and needed more room for them to grow out so I made a simple hang on tray. Here it is from the top with some frags going out Tuesday...



Um, Jon? hate to break it to you, but those aren't Phrags, and you're spelling it wrong. oke:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 8, 2006)

Heather said:


> Um, Jon? hate to break it to you, but those aren't Phrags, and you're spelling it wrong. oke:



:rollhappy: On the coral forums when I show my Phragmipediums they give me the same crap "Those aren't frags!" LOL They also found it funny that I do in fact frag my phrags.

Jon
________
Dispensaries


----------



## Marco (Oct 8, 2006)

Cool pics.. Jon you're seriously getting me hooked onto this keep the pictures coming...


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 11, 2006)

it looks like you are really enjoying your new hobby....hopefully someday I will get a look at this in person along with your orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice photos. Makes me kind of miss my old reef tank. When I can afford a cool house near the beach and 2 or 3 wives to help me enjoy the tank maybe I'll re-invest in a reef system. :wink:


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 11, 2006)

NYEric said:


> and 2 or 3 wives to help me enjoy the tank


I was under the impression that one of them is plenty.


----------



## cdub (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah but Zach, he really wants to _ENJOY_ the tank.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 22, 2006)

New pics of my purchases at the frag swap.

Blue Acropora tortuosa (ORA Blue Tort)





Bright red Blastomussa on left, Orange Acanthastrea echinata on right





The Tank Now(still haven't figured out how to correct the metering of the camera)





Jon
________
Mazda 929 history


----------



## Heather (Oct 22, 2006)

This continues to be fascinating. I love the progression!


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2006)

cool i like the Blastomussa and love the Blue Acropora tortuosa. is the acropora a hard coral?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 23, 2006)

Yup, the Acros are SPS (Small Polyped Stonys) meaning they are the traditional corals people think of that consist of a calcium carbonate skeleton covered with a thin layer of "skin" covered in tiny polyps. The Blasto and Acans are what they call LPS (Large Polyped Stonys) and they have a skeleton, but it is covered with a fleshy, or puffy, skin and usually consist of many large polyps butted up against eachother. Lastly the zoanthids are what they call Softies, and as the name implies, they don't excrete calcium carbonate and have no skeleton.

Jon
________
SUZUKI RF SERIES SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 3, 2006)

Update time.

Nothing much to update, the critters are all doing well and the corals are growing. Haven't bought much of anything new lately, maybe a zoa or acro frag but that's about it. I'm trying to find a new 70w metal halide bulb with a bluer spectrum around 14,000 kelvin...but that's proving to be difficult to find in stock.

I should have fed the tank before the pic to get the shrimps out






Top down pics...one of my favorite views













One of my newer Zoanthids proving to be one of my favorites





And lastly, finally got a good pic of the Royal Gramma's cave





Jon
________
Om612 engine


----------



## Heather (Nov 3, 2006)

Jon, gorgeous as always, it continues to look more and more colorful in there.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2006)

I just cannot get over the colors and textures.


----------



## Marco (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey Jon wheres the new guy in there?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 3, 2006)

First pic, on top of the big coral on the right.

Jon
________
PORNTUBE


----------



## Marco (Nov 3, 2006)

Cool. Hows the gramma and the new guy getting along?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 3, 2006)

As long as the Mandarin doesn't go inside the Gramma's den in the last pic, they get along very well an ignore eachother. I always have to gorge the Gramma on frozen food so he doesn't hog all the live food for the Mandarin though.

Jon
________
Sell vaporizers


----------



## Marco (Nov 3, 2006)

mandarin dont eat frozen?


----------

